# Dr. Polosa, Italian vapor and tobacco expert, reviews e-cigs in BMC Medicine



## Alex (21/3/15)

*Dr. Polosa, Italian vapor and tobacco expert, reviews e-cigs in BMC Medicine*
Posted on March 20, 2015 by admin




The newest edition of _BMC Medicine_ includes a thorough review by Dr. Riccardo Polosa of the University of Catania, Italy, of numerous studies (including 9 in which he was an author) of respiratory function among users of e-cigarettes. In a group of “healthy” smokers, lung function improved on spirometric testing at 3, 6, and 12 months after switching from smoking tobacco cigarettes to “vaping.” Among people with asthma and/or COPD (chronic obstructive lung disease, bronchitis and emphysema), improvement in symptoms was noted in two-thirds of smokers who switched to vaping. According to Dr. Polosa, taken together, these findings provide emerging evidence that e-cig/vapor product use can reverse harm from tobacco smoking.

Dr. Polosa’s conclusions are these, where EC represents E-cigarettes and vapor products: “Compared to combustible cigarettes, e-vapor products are at least 96% less harmful and may substantially reduce individual risk and population harm. Future research will better define and further reduce residual risks from EC use to as low as possible by establishing appropriate quality control and standards. Although large longitudinal studies are warranted to elucidate whether ECs are a less harmful alternative to tobacco cigarettes and whether significant health benefits can be expected in smokers who switch from tobacco to ECs, the emerging evidence that EC use can reverse harm from tobacco smoking should be taken into consideration by regulatory authorities seeking to adopt proportional measures for the e-vapor category.”

ACSH’s Dr. Gil Ross added, “One by one, the myths being foisted upon smokers by corrupt and/or ideological opponents of e-cigs are being toppled. Others include the baseless charge that nicotine liquid is poisoning children, and that flavored e-liquids are seducing youth into vaping, nicotine addiction, and smoking — whereas the data clearly show these statements are lies. One day, those who have propagated the falsehoods that are keeping smokers smoking will be held to account, I hope.”

source: http://acsh.org/2015/03/dr-polosa-italian-vapor-and-tobacco-expert-reviews-e-cigs-in-bmc-medicine/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (21/3/15)

Here is the actual study in question
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/study-electronic-cigarette-use-and-harm-reversal.t9909/


----------

